# Problems after Flap-motor change.



## Q-NIC (Oct 17, 2012)

After having fautlt codes P3138 Intake manifold flap motor control+P2008 Intake manifold flap motor open circuit on my 2006 A3 2.0 TFSI i tried to set Basic settings and performed "output test" but they all showed no problem at all,so i went and bought a new flap motor to solve the problems with my car......

But now after changing the motor i did get a new code P3193. and the old codes are gone!!
19649/P3193/012691 - Intake Manifold Runner Control: Open Stop outside of Valid Range 

I tried to set "Basic settings" but it wont perform it at all,and when i try to "output test" i dont get 
any reaction from the flap-motor. Is it possible that my new flap motor is broken!!?? 

The car have APR stage2+ software.

What now??!! Please help me out!! :wave:

Nick.


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

I would see if you can return it and get another flapper motor, my VW service manager and regional VW QC tech says they have seen tons of these come from the factory defective.

Other place to look would be to make sure the manifold flaps themselves are not gummed up with carbon/oil sludge and can move freely. 

Also there is a software update for the ecu that must be performed for the new IMRC motors if you do no have the 40 software currently on your ecu I believe.

Let us know :thumbup:


----------



## AgentAl (Dec 26, 2006)

stupid question maybe: did you hook it up to the little linkage rod that connects the flap motor to the intake manifold?


----------



## Q-NIC (Oct 17, 2012)

GTI16VFAN2 said:


> I would see if you can return it and get another flapper motor, my VW service manager and regional VW QC tech says they have seen tons of these come from the factory defective.
> 
> Other place to look would be to make sure the manifold flaps themselves are not gummed up with carbon/oil sludge and can move freely.
> 
> ...


I have tried two flapper motors already!!! I work at a carparts dealer and we sell VDO parts so i did get it from work.... But both of them give the same fault code, the flaps moves real good without problems, I have tried everything that i can think of..... The car do have APR stage2 software done by previous owner so i dont know if the problem can be the software :screwy:


What do you mean by 40 software?? and how do i check what software i have in my Ecu??


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

You should be able to check software/Firmware with VCDS/Vag-Com

I believe it reads like so: Component: 2.0l R4/4V TSI/FSI 0020, 0030, 0040


----------



## Q-NIC (Oct 17, 2012)

This is what VagCom gave me.

Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 8P0 907 115 
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI G00 0130
Software Coding: 01030003180F0160
Work Shop Code: WSC 11400
VCID: EFE96F67FE2F626048F

Any thoughts??


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

So it looks like your on the 30 update and I believe Audi is up to 60 update, you should contact dealer as there is a recall campaign on this and they should cover it at no charge, there is also a pcv, and fuel sensor upgrade.

IMRC- 24W2
06F 133 482 E

PCV Stuff- 17D9 - 17D2*Correction, my service guy said his computer shows 17d2 for the PCV campaign.
06F 129 101 P Valve 06F 103 215 B Pipe
Plus the new gaskets and clamp

Fuel Sensor- 24W3
06E 906 051 K


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Just remember, you will lose your APR tune, you will have to call APR with your VIN and find a nearby shop to reflash APR software (usually they charge $50 for "labor")


----------



## Q-NIC (Oct 17, 2012)

GTI16VFAN2 said:


> So it looks like your on the 30 update and I believe Audi is up to 60 update, you should contact dealer as there is a recall campaign on this and they should cover it at no charge, there is also a pcv, and fuel sensor upgrade.
> 
> IMRC- 24W2
> 06F 133 482 E
> ...


It would be nice to get a dealer to fix it but my car is a My 2006 and bought from another country by previous owner and im third owner on it so im all out of waranty.... And what about my APR stage2....i will loose it after a software update!!?? Do you think its a software problem??


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

There is a 10 year 120K mile extended warranty for this campaign. I doubt it is related to APR, but yes if you get a ecu firmware upgrade you will need to have APR re-flashed


----------



## Q-NIC (Oct 17, 2012)

I have to contact APR Dealer and try to get some info from [email protected] :wave:


----------



## GTI16VFAN2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Q-NIC (Oct 17, 2012)

GTI16VFAN2 said:


> Any updates?


Nobody can tell for sure if a software update will solve my fault code issue,so im going for the APR Runner Flap Delete!! It will delete it for sure :laugh:


----------

